# Picked Up Some New Box Making Wood



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I have been stocking up on some box making wood so that when and if I ever get done with this kitchen remodel I can get to work. I like to try different timbers that I haven't worked with before. Mix of 3/8 and 1/2 stock. Curly maple is pretty common but I like to buy it when I can find it and I love it on a box. 

Curly Maple









More Curly Maple









Beli









Ribbon Mahogany









Q/S Bubinga









Spalted Maple


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

This is great stuff, I'm lucky I have a hardwood lumber company near by. They are a bit pricey, but I can pick out what I like. Looking at these great samples, I think I'm going to make a quick run over there.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

RMaxa, wish I had a good one close buy. These are pricey as well... wood is these days and he doesn't have it often. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

That sure is nice wood!

Do you resaw to make your own bookmatched pieces?

Where do you get it?

You have a lot of boxes to make!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Joe thanks. I have no bandsaw here. I get it from a guy on Ebay who sells it every now and then, forget the username off hand. I buy it in book matched pieces like that. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

That is some fantastic looking wood buddy. I can't wait to see what you make out of it. The curly maple is spectacular!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Corey, I have to agree those are beautiful pieces of wood. My question is, what are the dimensions of them, other than 3/8" & 1/2" thick? I hope you get your remodeling done soon also. I want to see some boxes.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Dave! The boards are all right at 4 inches wide, some a little wider, some a little smaller. They are between 20-24 inches long. Definitely enough to make a nice box and do some grain matching. I probably will get the kitchen done just in time for the garage to be real nice and hot and muggy .....LOL. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a good company to deal with, they have wood sized right for many projects and they have bundles they can ship UPS. Check out the thin craft woods section here: http://www.walllumber.com/products.asp


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey thanks for that link Mike. Have you ordered from them before? Is there stuff straight and flat? I need that as as I have no jointer or planer. Thanks again for the link!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> Hey thanks for that link Mike. Have you ordered from them before? Is there stuff straight and flat? I need that as as I have no jointer or planer. Thanks again for the link!
> 
> Corey


Corey,

You don't need a jointer or planer.... get yourself a couple of good hand planes and problem solved :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Corey,
> 
> You don't need a jointer or planer.... get yourself a couple of good hand planes and problem solved :sold:


Hey Bob, I have done that and it is something I don't relish, or mustard...or.... OK OK...

If I buy wood and the guy tells me it is flat and straight, it better be flat and straight  I have had very good luck with:
http://www.sloanswoodshop.com/
Nice people as well. Will have to try Wall out next time. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ah Corey.... your just spoiled is all (just like me)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Ah Corey.... your just spoiled is all (just like me)


Yeah we get that way in our old age huh! 

Corey


----------

